
Inside Mozilla: Firefox fights back - kiyanwang
https://www.cnet.com/special-reports/mozilla-firefox-fights-back-against-google-chrome/
======
fwn
It's well written and interesting (at least for me) but I wonder: Is this an
ad?

It's not specifically declared to be sponsored but somehow its critical
paragraphs really don't feel all that critical.

Unrelated but funny: it's stuttering on my Firefox for Android.

~~~
20after4
It really did gloss over the negative parts and let Mozilla off way too
easily. Abandoning extensions is a really huge mistake that I believe will
turn away as many users as improved performance will attract or retain. I
don't think Mozilla will remain relevant for more than a year or two at this
point.

------
karolg
One of positive outcomes from this new firefox strategy is that I will finally
learn how to make browser extensions because only one addon I use (uBlock
Origin) will work in Fx57 so I have to find alternatives or do it myself.

------
redthrow
I like Brave's block-ads-and-tracking-by-default approach.

